# Season's greetings



## JP Vieira (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello 
Just to wish every member of the forum, their families and friends season's greetings and a fantastic new year of 2008. 
Cheers 
JP Vieira


----------



## Heinz (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas and happy new year JP Vieira


cheers Heinz.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Holidays and a fantastic new year!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year to you.

TO


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Xmas and successful year 2008 2U!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all of you in case I'm not around the next few days.

May your leave be plenty, may your steins be full, and may your wives not spend all your money!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2007)

mkloby said:


> may your wives not spend all your money!



Too late.  Best wishes for Christmas and the new year to all.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Christmas everyone - whatever your faith. Blessings be upon you all. And may your Tribe(s) increase.


----------



## Erich (Dec 22, 2007)

can't add a whole lot but cheer and good tidings for every one of you friends.

I'll be hitting the snow and in my little hideout looking for trails to break with my bike/snow treads 8)


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas, JP..... and a Happy New Year, too...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

merry christmas and and a a happy new year to you too as well JP!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah me to JP, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Clave (Dec 23, 2007)

Have a good time everyone! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome, Clave!!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2007)

Clave that's great man !! the big guy says thanks to you


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2007)

Awsome work as always Clave, Merry Christmas to you all.


----------

